# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Jomtien Beach, 14:00 Uhr, in einem klimatisierten ...

## erklaerbaer

... Hotelzimmer fröhnt ein Paar der körperlichen Lust.

Sie: "Los, küss meinem Hals!"

Er küsst ihren Hals.

Sie verdreht die Augen und haucht: "Mmmh, und jetzt liebkos' meine Brüste!"

Voller Leidenschaft küsst er ihre Brüste.

Sie wird immer wilder und flüstert ihm mit forderndem Unterton zu: "Und jetzt ... küss mich dort, wo es ein wenig streng riecht....!"

Darauf springt er auf und fährt sie entrüstet an: [spoil:3qz1x676]"Bist du bekloppt? Ich fahr' doch jetzt nicht mit dir nach South Pattaya!"[/spoil:3qz1x676]

----------


## Didi-K

::   ::

----------


## Erich

::  

Wenn dir eine schöne Frau begegnet,......

deren Augen glänzen..........

deren Lippen feucht sind...........

und die am ganzen Körper zittert.........

lass die Finger davon!!!!

Die hat die Grippe!!!

----------


## Enrico

Kommt de Chefarzt aus dem OP und sagt zu der Frau:

"Ihr Mann gefällt mir garnicht!"

Sagt die Frau:

"Mir auch nicht, aber die Kinder hängen so an ihm..."

----------


## Didi-K

Ein junges Ehepaar in der Hochzeitsnacht ... beide sind nicht aufgeklärt ... ruft der Bräutigam seine Mutter an und fragt sie, was er machen muss ... meint die Mutter: "Du musst ein Glied von dir da hinein stecken, wo deine Frau Pipi macht." -
Nach 10 Minuten ruft die Braut ihre Schwiegermutter an und beschwert sich: "Ich weiß ja nicht, welchen Tipp du meinem Mann gegeben hast, aber könntest du ihm bitte sagen, er soll endlich sein Bein aus der Toilette nehmen!"   ::

----------

